# Pigs won't eat feed



## Nelile (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello, I am new with pigs and picked me up a couple wieners about a month ago! I bought commercial feed I believe its 14% protein! and no matter what I do, they will not eat it. I even bought some sweet feed with molasses to mix with the feed and they still just push it around in the bowl then look at me. They will both eat any scraps I throw in the pen and they will chow down any weeds I can pull and throw into their cage. Any pointers or advice anyone can give me. I don't produce a lot of scraps and the weeds are limited, especially with winter approaching. Thanks


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

What kind of pigs? how old are they? are they loosing weight?


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

If the feed is not in pellet form, try mixing water with the feed to create a mash and see if they go for it.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the feed moldy? If the feed is contaminated with DON, a species of mold, the pigs will refuse to eat it.

The pigs obviously enjoy the scraps more than the feed you are providing.

If the pigs were weaned last month, then a 14% Crude Protein ration is not adequate for their nutrient needs.

Jim


----------



## Nelile (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe they are Yorkshires. There is no reason the feed should be moldy I bought it from a local feed store and keep it store in a clean trash can covered. I believe the pigs are about three months. I don't think they are losing weight but they don't seem to be gaining weight. I have tried adding water to the feed, the pigs just suck out the water and leave the feed. I have added milk, they do the same thing. I even tried just the sweet feed with out the other mixture and they still won't eat it. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Change feed, I've never seen pigs refuse feed some thing isn't right.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Nelile said:


> Hello, I am new with pigs and picked me up a couple wieners about a month ago! I bought commercial feed I believe its 14% protein! and no matter what I do, they will not eat it. I even bought some sweet feed with molasses to mix with the feed and they still just push it around in the bowl then look at me. They will both eat any scraps I throw in the pen and they will chow down any weeds I can pull and throw into their cage. Any pointers or advice anyone can give me. I don't produce a lot of scraps and the weeds are limited, especially with winter approaching. Thanks


Have you tried ground corn. I have never seen a pig refuse ground corn.


----------



## Nelile (Sep 30, 2013)

I have not tried ground up corn. The guy I bought them from fed them old bread and whole corn. I picked up a bag of pellet food tonight and they ate a little bit of it so we will see what happens. Maybe I'll go get some corn tomorrow. I attached an image of the current feed I have.


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Are they in a pen that has an oak tree over it dropping acorns? This time of year our pigs snub commercial food because they are full of acorns


----------

